# SpecOpShop / LandCamo Exclusive Patterns



## lrs143 (Dec 6, 2012)

We have been working on this for a while. We have 3 exclusive camo patterns now that will be available through our store on SOU's, Boonies, and Gear. Printing on 100% Cotton Ripstop now and will phase in 50/50 NyCo in 2013.
ABD/SERE





ABD/MAMUT




ABD/ALPINE


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 6, 2012)

That looks really good, I'd consider it for hunting; big game, not humans. ;) What kind of price range?


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 6, 2012)

Top one has already been tested in A-stan and performed very well. 
SOU Pants are at $179.99 and Top is $169.99. Already taking in a ton of pre-orders on ABD/SERE pattern SOU's.


----------



## Swede (Dec 11, 2012)

Thank´s for the post.

ABD/MAMUT, looks interesting. I will follow the progress to see how it performs and looking forward for some field pics.
It looks like a smashed digi cam (not in a bad way) but loosing the digi cams initial idea, wich you know what it was...
I highly support the effort from you in developing new patterns and it is paramount subject to me as a specialist tracker.

The ABD/ALPINE seems to me are overall way to dark (for alpine conditions). You are going to chop me for this, -but have you honestly tested that pattern in
real environment?

It is easy to say yes or no, to soon to a pattern. I am not trying to educate anyone and I know you are hard knocks. This is just my way of discussing. Think of this,
the viewer first must consider: Is this to be used by big amount of troops or for special operators or hunters, etc?
For the big mass "signature" (own troops) are a big consideration. The pattern can suck in favor of signature. For many in this forum, concealment.

For hunters as the Dirty Canuck , have you reflected that native hunters (where clothing is necessary) seldom where´s camo patterns? The reason is not availability but camo is simply low on the prio list for successful hunting! I can where blue trousers and red shirt and be no less successful hunter than anyone.  In the US, the number one camo pattern hunting place on earth, commercial business are making urban raised people think that camo and hunting are two inseparable things. And maybe you and the Dirty C running this post as an gorilla marketing? . Anyway, looking forward to field pics.

All the best


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 11, 2012)

All the patterns react to light and shadow especially the Alpine. The white and gray become much brighter and take over the other darker colors more than what you can see in the pics. The patterns have been printed in small runs and tested in the propper AO. All have done very well. The SERE pattern is being released first so I have field shots of that. Others will follow.


----------



## Swede (Dec 11, 2012)

That SERE appears great. Interesting to see the MAMUT later then! Yes I know the screen does not make patterns justice.
I would use the ALPINE pattern for the first snowfall and maybe for last snow. For alpine use you do not want to use Cotton Ripstop as an
outer layer...
And then you put your pattern on Gore Tex or another alpine suitable material and it will be to shiny or change tone. It is much more complicated
to make the greatest alpine camo. All white, not shiny, still number one? After a week in the winter field your alpine camo, will not be as white 
anymore...


----------



## Karoshi (Dec 13, 2012)

Congrats on the feature in Soldier Systems.


----------



## lrs143 (Dec 15, 2012)

We're talking now about doing the Alpine pattern on 100% Poly for an oversuit, and GoreTex for cold weather gear. We've got a growing waiting list on the ABD/SERE already, but the printing is ahead of schedule so that's good for all. Should be shipping product in mid to late January.


----------



## lrs143 (Sep 5, 2013)

Was able to get some pics of ABD/SERE in West Texas this weekend. It performed very well.


----------

